# Fighter of the cohesion stellen sich vor/ Horde Gilneas-Ulduar



## Bängaboo (6. Oktober 2016)

Fighter of the cohesion
öffnet seine Pforten für Waffenschwestern und -brüder des aktuellen Contents.
 
Du hast die Nase voll vom chaotischen LFR und besserwissenden und frechen random Gruppen?
 
dann sei eingeladen
 
Wir sind eine sehr familläre Gilde auf dem Server Gilneas-Ulduar und unterstützen Sylvanas, ausserdem beschützen wir gemeinsam erfolgreich Azeroth und dessen Welten .
Wir sind derzeit eine kleine Gilde mit starkem zusammenhalt und vielen bunten Charakteren, wir selbst sind  im Alter zwischen 25 und 50.
Da der größte Teil berufstätig ist liegt unser Fokus auch auf dem realen Leben und zur Entspannung treffen wir uns all abendlich zu erfolgreichen
heroischen und mythischen Dungeon runs, um uns für den Raid den Smaragdgrünen Alptraum zu Rüsten.
Um weitere Dungeongruppen und neue starke Arenateams zu bilden suchen wir nun lustige und
motivierte Verstärkung . Ein ts3 server ist vorhanden und wird reichlich genutzt
Was wir erwarten?
Du bist mindestens 18j alt.
Bist nicht ts scheu.
Gewisse geistige Reife, aber trotzdem für viel spaß zu haben.
Angemessener Umgangston.
Gewisse regelmäßige Aktivitäten InGame.
 
Was wir dir bieten?
Ein wirklich bunter haufen
Viel Witz und Humor,
Gegenseitige Hilfe bei Herausforderungen,
Gemeinsame runs in Dungeons und Raids,
ts3 Server
Viel spaß beim Spiel und für jede Schandtat zu haben
Wenn wir nun dein interesse geweckt haben, google uns nicht, sondern melde dich direkt bei uns .
Emor, Sarmas und Bängaboo sind für euch ansprechbar und beantworten all eure Fragen
Für Die Horde, Für Sylvanas und Für Azeroth!


----------

